# Ab wann wird PCIe 4.0 wirklich relevant



## hutschmek (17. August 2019)

Hallo,
meine Frage betrifft den PCIe, welcher ja Teil des Mainboards ist darum stelle ich (hoffe mal das ist okay) sie hier.
Ich bin im Moment am zusammenstellen meines neuen Systems. Schwanke jetzt aber schon seit paar Tagen zwischen dem Top-Model von Intel und Amd hin und her denn beides sind tolle Prozessoren.
Allerdings wäre das Intel System  nur PCIe 3.0 wogegen AMD schon 4.0 drauf hat und da das System so 5-7 Jahre im dreh halten soll stellt sich mir die Frage wie schaut das mit PCIe  3.0 im Jahre 2025 so aus? 
Ist die Geschwindigkeit noch ausreichend?  Zumal ich denke das meine nächste Grafikkarte in 3 Jahren so was rum dann schon PCIe 4.0 wäre.  Würde diese dann evlt schon ausgebremmst werden?
Ich meine mir ist schon klar das man heute noch keine genauen Aussagen über die Zukunft in 6 Jahren machen kann. 
Aber was meint ihr? Wie wären eure Prognosen ob PCIe 3.0 in 6 Jahren schon zum flaschenhals werden.
Würde mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung ob Intel oder AMD helfen.


----------



## TJW65 (17. August 2019)

Uff, ich gucke mal in meine Glaskugel...nichts, schade.
Aber spaß beiseite.
Ich vermute nicht das PCIe 3.0 so "schnell" zum Flaschenhals wird.
Also kompatibel wird eine PCIe 4.0 Karte auch zukünftig noch mit einem PCIe 3.0er Board sein, und bis dort die Anbindung das Problem ist dauerts -so denke ich- noch einige Jahre.

Aber die Frage ist gut. 
Oben stehen jetzt nur Mutmaßungen, ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Selbst PCIe2.0 bremst derzeit kaum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Wie wären eure Prognosen ob PCIe 3.0 in 6 Jahren schon zum flaschenhals werden..


Es hilft heute schon:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...t-auf-msi-b450-plus-moeglich.html#post9974392

Lies Dir diesen Artikel durch, die ersten 5,-€ der plus Artikel kosten nix
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...683/Specials/PCI-E-40-Spiele-Express-1297498/


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Danke für den Tipp. Hab mir den Artikel mal gekauft. Aber der bezieht sich eher auf heute und das da der Unterschied noch fast nicht zu merken ist war mir fast klar. Die Karte die ins neue System soll ist eh noch 3.0. Aber ich will mir halt in 3 Jahren nicht in den allerwertesten beissen müssen wenn die nächste Karte dann 4.0 ist und mit 3.0 20-30% langsamer wäre. 
Ist echt schwierig die Entscheidung. Früher war das alles mal einfacher da hätte ich auf jeden Fall Intel genommen egal wie der Bus ist weil der Prozessor immer schneller war. Aber grade jetzt muss AMD so ein Klasse Teil bringen echt war ....


----------



## Aldeguerra (18. August 2019)

Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem, werde aber zu 90% zu 4.0 wechseln. Auf den Roadmaps steht für 2021 PCIe 5.0 an, irgendwie blöd.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Hab mir den Artikel mal gekauft. Aber der bezieht sich eher auf heute und das da der Unterschied noch fast nicht zu merken ist war mir fast klar. Die Karte die ins neue System soll ist eh noch 3.0. Aber ich will mir halt in 3 Jahren nicht in den allerwertesten beissen müssen wenn die nächste Karte dann 4.0 ist und mit 3.0 20-30% langsamer wäre.



Das wird  nicht passieren. Selbst mit PCIe2.0 ist man heute nur wenige Prozent langsamer als mit PCIe3.0. 
PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 2.0 im Vergleich: Wenig Nutzen durch den neuen Standard (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

Aldeguerra schrieb:


> Auf den Roadmaps steht für 2021 PCIe 5.0 an, irgendwie blöd.



Bis du PCIe 5.0 im Desktop finden wirst, dauert das aber noch.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird  nicht passieren. Selbst mit PCIe2.0 ist man heute nur wenige Prozent langsamer als mit PCIe3.0.
> Die Sache ist aber das PCIe 2.0 heute "erst" 12 Jahre alt ist. In 6 Jahren aber wäre 3.0 dann schon 15 Jahre auf dem Markt und in 3 Jahren kann viel passieren insbesondere das ja schon 5.0 seit diesem Jahr spezifiziert ist und 6.0 soll ja schon 2021 kommen.
> Es ist echt nicht einfach


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird  nicht passieren. Selbst mit PCIe2.0 ist man heute nur wenige Prozent langsamer als mit PCIe3.0.
> PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 2.0 im Vergleich: Wenig Nutzen durch den neuen Standard (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


Die Sache ist aber das PCIe 2.0 heute "erst" 12 Jahre alt ist. In 6 Jahren aber wäre 3.0 dann schon 15 Jahre auf dem Markt und in 3 Jahren kann viel passieren insbesondere das ja schon 5.0 seit diesem Jahr spezifiziert ist und 6.0 soll ja schon 2021 kommen.
Es ist echt nicht einfach


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2019)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Ich vermute nicht das PCIe 3.0 so "schnell" zum Flaschenhals wird.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst PCIe2.0 bremst derzeit kaum.



So alle paar Jahre sollte man solche Dinge ggf. nochmal hinterfragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich wird es noch Ewigkeiten dauern bis PCIe3 zu einem echten Flaschenhals wird [in Spielen], aber dass es keine Mehrleistung bringt PCIe4.0 statt 3.0 zu nutzen oder 3.0 statt 2.0 war vor vielen Jahren so - heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es noch Ewigkeiten dauern bis PCIe3 zu einem echten Flaschenhals wird [in Spielen], aber dass es keine Mehrleistung bringt PCIe4.0 statt 3.0 zu nutzen oder 3.0 statt 2.0 war vor vielen Jahren so - heute nicht mehr.



Letztendlich kommt das aber automatisch. Extra deswegen gucken würde ich jetzt nicht.
In 2 Jahren wird es eh nur noch Plattformen mit PCIe 4.0 geben und DDR5 kommt auch irgendwann und wird Standard werden.
Die Entwicklung bleibt ja nicht stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So alle paar Jahre sollte man solche Dinge ggf. nochmal hinterfragen.


Eine Gruppe im Forum behauptet, dass sei einzig ein Treiberfehler, der anstatt den VRAM zu nutzen, auf den RAM auslagert. Das sei spieleabhängig und mit dem nächsten Treiber Geschichte. Hmm, keine Ahnung, ob da etwas Wahrheit drin steckt, oder ob es die üblichen Nebelkerzen sind, die AMD und ihren Vorteil mit PCIe 4.0 klienreden wollen.

Hilfreich wäre dazu ein Test mit Nvidiakarten derselben Spiele und denselben Einstellungen mit PCIe 3.0 und einer Reduktion auf PCIe 2.0. Wäre der Effekt dann genauso ausgeprägt, könnte man den Treiber ausschließen.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2019)

> Ab wann wird PCIe 4.0 wirklich relevant


Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo Du Deine erste PCIe4-Karte kaufst.
So einfach isses am Ende.
Kannste ja gestern schon gemacht haben, gibts ja schon.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo Du Deine erste PCIe4-Karte kaufst.
> So einfach isses am Ende.
> Kannste ja gestern schon gemacht haben, gibts ja schon.



Und dann hast du noch ein Sockel 775 System?


----------



## HisN (18. August 2019)

Nicht das der TE genau vor diesem Dilemma steht^^


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So alle paar Jahre sollte man solche Dinge ggf. nochmal hinterfragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Heft ist der denn?
Denn online hatte ich da nichts gelesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2019)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe. Der (Plus-)Artikel wurde oben schon verlinkt.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo Du Deine erste PCIe4-Karte kaufst.
> So einfach isses am Ende.
> Kannste ja gestern schon gemacht haben, gibts ja schon.


Und genau das ist ja das Problem. Die aktuelle Karte die ich mir holen werde ist auf jeden fall 3.0 und es könnte mir erst mal egal sein. Aber das System wird länger halten als die Karte und die nächste in ca. 3 Jahre hat auf jeden fall 4.0.  Die frage ist halt ob ich es nicht dann bereuen werde ein 3.0 System heute erstellt zu haben weil in 3 Jahren schon wieder Prozi und Board möchte ich eigentlich nicht schon wieder machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Aber das System wird länger halten als die Karte und die nächste in ca. 3 Jahre hat auf jeden fall 4.0.  Die frage ist halt ob ich es nicht dann bereuen werde ein 3.0 System heute erstellt zu haben weil in 3 Jahren schon wieder Prozi und Board möchte ich eigentlich nicht schon wieder machen.


Es spricht rein gar nichts gegen ein X570 Board und einen ZEN 2. Ich würde aktuell nichts anderes kaufen und empfehle, abgesehen von low Budget, nix anderes.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Irgendwie nervt mich das im Moment echt gerade. Ich sitze seit 3 Tagen jetzt schon rum und schau mir Videos, Reviews, Meinung usw im Netz an aber schwanke immer noch hin und her -.-
System an sich ist mir alles klar bis auf Prozi und Board.  Also man ganz doof gefragt was würde ihr nehmen?
i9 9900k mit Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Xtreme Waterforce (schnellster Prozi im Moment und Optisch schönstes Board aber eben nur PCIe 3.0)
Ryzen 9 3900x mit Aorus X570 Extreme (Etwas langsamer in Spielen als I9 aber mit 12 Kernen und PCIe 4.0 zukunftssicherer aber Board halt nur passivkühlung)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt mich das im Moment echt gerade.


Geht mir ähnlich.

Warum nicht ein Ryzen 3700X, viel Geld sparen und nicht wirklich weniger Leistung haben?
Und dann in zwei Jahren auf das Board einen Ryzen 3, der Kreise um den i9-9900K drehen
wird?


----------



## AMG38 (18. August 2019)

Du willst dir heute eine Top CPU kaufen und fragst dich, ob du lieber zur älteren Plattform greifen solltest, obwohl du ein Langzeitkäufer bist ?  
Kauf dir ein solides X570 Board. Es ist das beste, was du aktuell machen kannst. Die Unterschiede zw. 9900K und 3700X sind dem Verzicht auf eine modernere Architektur nicht wert.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von PCIe, wenn eine derart lange Lebensdauer für das System angedacht ist:



hutschmek schrieb:


> [...]Allerdings wäre das Intel System  nur PCIe 3.0 wogegen AMD schon 4.0 drauf hat und da das System so 5-7 Jahre im dreh halten soll stellt sich mir die Frage wie schaut das mit PCIe  3.0 im Jahre 2025 so aus? [...]



Da würde ich auf jeden Fall auf eine Plattform mit X570 setzen, mit einem aktuellen Intel setzt man auf ein totes Pferd was Langlebigkeit betrifft. Auf Z390 läuft der 9900K(S) als höchstes der Gefühle, mehr kommt da nicht, und das kann in 5 bis 7 Jahren schon zum Flaschenhals werden. Intel bekommt für die nächste (Refresh) Generation mit dem Zehnkerner einen neuen Sockel. Mit der aktuellen AMD-Plattform sind in Zukunft wohl bis zu 16 Zen3 Kerne drinnen und die bieten deutlich mehr Reserven als die acht Skylake Kerne des 9900K.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Langzeitkäufer..... na ja wie man es nimmt. Anfang des Jahrtausend hab ich Board mit Prozi  sowie Grafikkarte im 1,5 bis 2 Jahres takt gewechselt. Damals hat das aber auch Sinn gemacht weil jedes Upgrad immer ordentlich Leistung brachte. Heute dreht sich die Spirale da schon bißchen langsamer. Graka tausche ich so alle 2,5 bis 3 Jahre und Prozessor mit Board sind jetzt 6 Jahre alt darum möchte ich das das nächste System eben genauso lange hält.
Und meine Befürchtung ist halt das 8 Kerne und Pci 3.0 in 5 Jahre nicht mehr so der bringer sind.....


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Was überlegst du dann noch? 

Mit X570 hast du die deutlich zukunftssichere Plattform.

Im Jahr 2025 wird ein 9900K den selben Stellenwert haben wie heute ein Sandy Bridge Vierkerner... Mit einem auf X570 potentiell möglichen Ryzen 9 4950X bist du dann aber sicher noch gut aufgestellt und kannst dazu mit PCIe 4.0 sicher nochmal die neueste Grafikgen mitnehmen, die Intelplattform ist dann gnadenlos veratet. Da braucht man keine Glaskugel um das erahnen zu können.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Na ja ich hab sogar nen Sandy Bridge und sooooo schlecht ist der eigentlich gar nicht. Ist aber ein 6 Kerner kein 4 Kerner. 
Aber ne du hast schon recht ich denke ich werde mir den Ryzen holen und nach 13 Jahren endlich wieder mal ein AMD System mein eigen nennen.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2019)

nene Sandy Bridge mit PCIe 2.0? Oder per Registry-Hack auf 3.0 getrimmt? Registy-Hack entfernen .. und schon kannst Du Dir die Frage fast selbst beantworten^^


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt mich das im Moment echt gerade. Ich sitze seit 3 Tagen jetzt schon rum und schau mir Videos, Reviews, Meinung usw im Netz an aber schwanke immer noch hin und her -.-
> System an sich ist mir alles klar bis auf Prozi und Board.  Also man ganz doof gefragt was würde ihr nehmen?
> i9 9900k mit Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Xtreme Waterforce (schnellster Prozi im Moment und Optisch schönstes Board aber eben nur PCIe 3.0)
> Ryzen 9 3900x mit Aorus X570 Extreme (Etwas langsamer in Spielen als I9 aber mit 12 Kernen und PCIe 4.0 zukunftssicherer aber Board halt nur passivkühlung)



Tja. Intel wird mit der kommenden Generation ebenfalls PCIe 4.0 haben. Vermutlich aber eben nicht vor 2021.
Ob du bis dahin einen Vorteil von PCIe 4.0 hast, weiß ich nicht.
Du könntest dir ein 2600 + B450 Unterbau kaufen. Reicht locker bis PCIe 4.0 flächendeckend vorliegt.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Warum jetzt mit Hinblick auf die Zukunft was veraltetes kaufen wenn eine aktuelle und zukunftsträchtige Plattform zur Verfügung stehen würde?


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Lauft so auf 2.0 aber gibt da ne kleine Datei die man unter Windows ausführt dann läuft es auf 3.0.  Na ja könnte ich aber gibt schon im Netz eine Seite die den vergleich von 2.0 auf 3.0 auf ner 2080 Ti zeigt. Viel ist es nicht aber wer weiß wie es in Zukunft weiter geht.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Du solltest dir weniger Gedanken wegen PCIe machen sondern mehr um die CPU, denn die wird bei einem aktuellem Intelsystem in Zukunft eher der Flaschenhals werden.

Und auch wenn du PCIe berücksichtigst spricht doch alles für X570.

Ich würde jetzt einen 3700X und ein brauchbares x570 Board im Bereich 200€ bis 250€ nehmen, und dann kannst du bei Bedarf in Zukunft noch mit Zen3 aufrüsten. Die Intelplattform kannst du nicht mehr aufrüsten, das Ding ist dann tot, in ein paar Monaten kommt ein neuer Sockel für den xten Refresh der dann fast 5 Jahre alte Architektur.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Ich werde auch auf X570 umsteigen.  Aber das mit dem 250€ Board wird wohl nix. Mein System ist auf Silent getrimmt und da kommt mir kein Board mit Chipsatzlüfter rein. Und ohne gibt es leider nur eines und das werde ich dann auch nehmen.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir weniger Gedanken wegen PCIe machen sondern mehr um die CPU, denn die wird bei einem aktuellem Intelsystem in Zukunft eher der Flaschenhals werden.



Was bedeutet "werden"?
Ist? *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht das das bei allen zur Zeit kaufbaren AMDs nicht noch schlimmer aussieht^^

Versteh persönlich das "Zukunft-Dingens" nicht. In der Regel hinkt die Hardware der Software immer hinterher.


----------



## turfsurf (18. August 2019)

Falls deine Bedenken auch in Richtung Intel = zuverlässig und AMD = Freakzeugs geht, kann ich dich beruhigen.  Wenn man nicht übertaktet, ist Ryzen perfekt stabil! Energieoptionen auf ausbalanciert stellen und die Temps liegen im Idle bei 29 und bei Spielen bei max. 55 Grad. Keine Abstürze, gar nix!

Mit dem Boardlüfter würde ich nicht überbewerten, bin aber auch kein extremer Silentfan. Aber so eine gewisse Grundkühlung findest du schlecht oder wie?


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

@HisN

Naja das ist ein Extremfall, wenn ich Hardcore Anno Spiele dann kann man sich schon den Intel nehmen und übertakten, ist dann vllt 20% schneller als Zen2, aber auf einem niedriegen Niveau 

Zen3 wird dann auch in der Spieleleistung sicher gleich/vorbei-ziehen.

@hutschmek

Über den Chipsatzlüfter würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, der ist bei den meisten Boards auch mit einem Zero-Fan Modus konfigurierbar. Das heißt der läuft die meiste Zeit gar nicht. Und wenn du nicht mehrere PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSDs betreibst und noch eine zusätzliche GPU über den Chipsatz wird der auch kaum anlaufen bzw. mit minimalster Drehzahl unhörbar.

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €'*'209,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro ab €'*'264,11 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Diese beiden Boards im unteren Preissegegment scheinen sehr beliebt und bei denen dreht sich auch der Chipsatzlüfter im Idle bzw. Teillast nicht.

Sorry, aber nur wegen dem Lüfter jetzt ein mit 700€ absolut dreist und unerhört überteuertes Board zu kaufen welches kaum was besser kann als eines für 200€ ist ein riesen Schwachsinn. Man sollte dem aktuellen Trend der Hardwarehersteller mit absolut überteuerten Preisen nicht unterstützen. Es gibt keinerlei Rechtfertigung für so ein Board über 700€ zu verlangen, außer dass sich diese Dreistigkeit offenbar auszahlt weil ein paar gerne so viel Geld ausgeben.

Wenn du Paranoia wegen dem Lüfter hast kannst du den auch abmontieren und einen passiven Kühlkörper draufkleben bzw. wenn du eine WaKü hast du den Kühlblock drauf setzen (Das werd ich machen).


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Nene ich finde eine gewisse Kühlung überhaupt nicht schlecht. Darum ist mein aktuelles Board auch komplett Wassergekühlt. Und das wäre das Aorus Waterforce auch wenn ich mir jetzt doch den I9 holen würde. Aber bei X570 gibt es im Moment kein einziges mit Wasserkühlung drauf (und ich will ein fertiges weil ich schon mal eines Umgebaut habe und auf eine Wiederholung kann ich verzichten). Im gegenteil sind die Teile alle mit einem kleinen Lüfter und das geht bei mir gar nicht. Hab bisher einiges an Geld aufgewendet damit mein System nahezu unhörbar ist und das mache ich mir mit so was nicht kaputt. Darum der "Kompromiss"  das einzige X570 Board nehmen was in der Lage ist (laut PCGH-Test) das ganz passiv zu Kühlen.

@Gerry194
Wie gesagt ich mag nix selber am Board rum basteln mit Wakü. Schon gemacht und hat mich viel Nerven gekostet. Und ja 760€ (aktuell günstigster Preis) ist Schweine teuer. Aber das Aorus Waterforce welches ich noch zu Auswahl habe kostet sogar knapp 1000 Euro. Hat dafür aber nen Monoblock für alle Teile was schon recht Klasse ist wie ich finde.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Du musst ja keine WaKü verbauen, du kannst den Chipsatzlüfter auch einfach abbauen und einen passiven Kühlkörper draufsetzen. Der 8auer hat ein Video dazu gemacht, das geht problemlos.

Aber selbst das ist nicht notwendig! Die Chipsatzlüfter können im Bios so konfiguriert werden dass sie bei geringer Last stehen und du wirst dann im Alltag den Lüfter nie in Betrieb haben, außer eben du bist Poweruser mit viel Last auf dem Chipsatz durch mehrere PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSDs und einer zweiten GPU.

Du wirst bei einem entsprechenden Board im normalen Alltag den Chipsatzlüfter nie hören.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Ich werde auch auf X570 umsteigen.  Aber das mit dem 250€ Board wird wohl nix. Mein System ist auf Silent getrimmt und da kommt mir kein Board mit Chipsatzlüfter rein. Und ohne gibt es leider nur eines und das werde ich dann auch nehmen.



Schau dir die Boards an, bei denen man den Lüfter im Bios abschalten kann. Da gibt es einige. Da muss man keine 700€ für ein Mainboard ausgeben.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Na ja die Wasserkühlung wäre ja eh schon vorhanden für CPU und GPU darum ist das System ja so leise  Und selber was so drauf basteln weiß nicht wie das ausschaut weil hab Seitenfenster und soll schon ordentlich aussehen. Und gut aussehen würde das Passivboard auf jeden fall .....


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Na wenn eh schon ne Wakü vorhanden ist:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...K/Categories/Wasserkühler/MB_Kuehler/Chipsatz

Wenn du in der Lage bist einen CPU-Kühlblock zu montieren oder gar ne GPU auf WaKü umzubauen sollte es auch kein Problem sein den Chipsatzlüfter gegen so einen 40€ Kühlblock auszutauschen 

Und schick sind die durchaus finde ich 

---

Ich hab auch ein noch Intel System mit Custom WaKü für GPU und CPU welches praktisch Silent ist. Ich werde auf Zen2 und eines der beiden oben verlinkten Gigabyte Boards wechseln und erstmal den Zero Fan Modus probieren und gehe davon aus dass das silent genug ist. Wenn er doch hörbar sein sollte werde ich noch so einen Kühlblock montieren 

Da braucht man kein 800€ Board kaufen


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Und es mag ja Boards geben wo man ihn abschalten kann. Aber ich glaube das ist nicht Sinn der Sache oder? Wo ein Lüfter ist soll gekühlt werden. Ich will auch nicht auf einmal nen kleinen Backofen neben mir stehen haben.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Und es mag ja Boards geben wo man ihn abschalten kann. Aber ich glaube das ist nicht Sinn der Sache oder? Wo ein Lüfter ist soll gekühlt werden. Ich will auch nicht auf einmal nen kleinen Backofen neben mir stehen haben.



so heiß werden die sowieso nicht. Du kannst den Lüfter ausbauen und einen Alukühler hinkleben. Reicht dicke. Kostet 2€ oder so.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2019)

Der Lüfter ist nur als Absicherung für den Worst Case da, also hohe Raumtemperatur in irgendwelchen Wüstengegenden, schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse und volle Auslastung durch SSDs und GPUs. In einem normalen gut belüfteten Gehäuse bei mitteleuropäischen Temperaturen und üblicher Ausstattung an SSDs und GPUs wird der Chipsatz kaum belastet. Da läuft der Lüfter nicht wenn man den ihn einen entsprechenden Zero Fan Modus einstellen kann wie z.B. bei den Gigabyte Boards.

Wahrscheinlich reicht es aber auch einfach den Stecker abzuziehen falls er doch mal anläuft und den Lüfter damit endgültig still zu legen, bei ausreichend Luftstrom im Gehäuse wird der Chipsatz ausreichend passiv gekühlt durch den Kühlkörper an sich. Oder halt einen besseren PAssivkühler draufkleben/schrauben oder die elegante Lösung mit dem Wasserkühler welche ich dir oben verlinkt habe. Das Argument mit dem nicht selber Hand anlegen ist sehr inkonsequent wenn man einerseits GPU und CPU wassergekühlt hat aber dann sich nicht traut den Chipsatzkühler zu tauschen 

Aber bitte, wenn du unbedingt Geld zum Fenster bzw. in den Rachen der Hardwarehersteller werfen willst können wir dich nicht davon abhalten ein 800€ Board zu kaufen wenn ein <250€ genau so gut und leise ist


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Und es mag ja Boards geben wo man ihn abschalten kann. Aber ich glaube das ist nicht Sinn der Sache oder? Wo ein Lüfter ist soll gekühlt werden. Ich will auch nicht auf einmal nen kleinen Backofen neben mir stehen haben.



Das Konzept "Marketing" ist dir bekannt? Nicht jedes Feature entsteht aus einer technischen Notwendigkeit heraus. Manchmal geht es auch nur darum sich in einem übersättigten Markt noch irgendwie von den 6 Mitbewerbern abzusetzen, die alle mehr oder weniger die gleichen Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

Na ja früher hab ich auch noch gerne im Computer gebastelt. Board und GPU selber mit Kühlern versorgt. Aber mit dem alter wird man fauler (GPU wird diesmal auch fertig mit Wakü gekauft). Und ich bastel mir ja schon seit fast 20 Jahren Computer zusammen aber bisher war es immer austausch von Irgendwas nie ein ganzer Computer auf einmal. Das habe ich jetzt und da wollte ich mal nicht aufs Geld achten. Als ich das erste mal überschlagen hab was alles kostet hab ich schon erst mal geschaut. Aber auf der anderen Seite gehen andere Leute für das Geld ne Kreuzfahrt machen die in 2 Wochen vorbei ist. Mein neuer Compi wird mir aber über viele Jahre Freude bereiten (also hoffe ich mal) deshalb gönne ich mir das jetzt ein mal.


----------



## hutschmek (18. August 2019)

amdahl schrieb:


> Das Konzept "Marketing" ist dir bekannt? Nicht jedes Feature entsteht aus einer technischen Notwendigkeit heraus. Manchmal geht es auch nur darum sich in einem übersättigten Markt noch irgendwie von den 6 Mitbewerbern abzusetzen, die alle mehr oder weniger die gleichen Produkte verkaufen.


Inwiefern soll der Lüfter ein Merkmal sein sich abzusetzen wenn alle anderen den auch haben????


----------



## AMG38 (19. August 2019)

Es ist dein Geld und wenn du persönlich kein Problem damit hast, dass du beim Kauf von einem Mainboard jenseits 500€, 2/3 für Marketing und Prestige ausgibst, dann ist so. 

Mit "das hat aber einen Grund warum die dies und jenes so gemacht und rechtsverdreht linksrum gebaut haben" hat das nichts zu tun. Es sind Prestige Objekte und oftmals ergibt das Design nicht viel Sinn. 

Zb hat das 550€ Crosshair 8 Formular einen WaKü Block für die Spannungswandler. Aber Asus ist so dreist und packt da nicht mal ne heatpipe zum IO/Hub und verbaut stattdessen ebenfalls einen Lüfter. 

Der Preis sagt nichts aus. Beim Aorus Xtreme bezahlst du um die 400€ für die Heatpipe und ein paar "gimmicks"


----------



## amdahl (19. August 2019)

Wenn man einfach das Teuerste kaufen will um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, braucht man dann wirklich eine Kaufberatung?
Oder anders gefragt, könnte dich irgend ein Argument überhaupt von deinem Plan abbringen?


----------



## Aldeguerra (19. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt mich das im Moment echt gerade. Ich sitze seit 3 Tagen jetzt schon rum und schau mir Videos, Reviews, Meinung usw im Netz an aber schwanke immer noch hin und her -.-



Ich auch


----------



## hutschmek (20. August 2019)

Also bei mir hat es sich ausgeschwankt. Ich hab mir den Ryzen bestellt und kommt auch morgen. Ist einfach wesentlich zukunftssicherer.

@amdahl
Also die Konfiguration meines Systems mit allen Komponenten stand für mich schon fest als ich den Thread hier aufgemacht habe. Die Entscheidung die mir schwer viel war Intel oder AMD und das hab ich auch so gefragt wie eben die Prognosen für Intel und 3.0 stehen. 
Ich meine ist ja echt nett von euch gemeint das ihr euch Gedanken macht wie ich es günstiger haben könnte. Aber das System ist absolut nicht auf Geldsparen ausgelegt. Andere gehen in Urlaub oder kaufen sich ein Fettes Auto was ich nicht mache. Dafür stelle ich mir jetzt mal nen Fetten PC zusammen. Ich mach das auch nicht alle paar Tage aber gönne mir das diesmal einfach.
Aber trotzdem mal Danke für die Tipps


----------



## KrHome (20. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Die Sache ist aber das PCIe 2.0 heute "erst" 12 Jahre alt ist. In 6 Jahren aber wäre 3.0 dann schon 15 Jahre auf dem Markt





hutschmek schrieb:


> Langzeitkäufer..... na ja wie man es nimmt.  Anfang des Jahrtausend hab ich Board mit Prozi  sowie Grafikkarte im 1,5  bis 2 Jahres takt gewechselt. Damals hat das aber auch Sinn gemacht  weil jedes Upgrad immer ordentlich Leistung brachte. Heute dreht sich  die Spirale da schon bißchen langsamer. Graka tausche ich so alle 2,5  bis 3 Jahre und Prozessor mit Board sind jetzt 6 Jahre alt


Kannst du da nicht alleine den Zirkelschluss ziehen? Gerade deswegen brauchst du mittelfristig kein PCIe 4.0! 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So alle paar Jahre sollte man solche Dinge ggf. nochmal hinterfragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein Treiberfehler und hat nichts mit PCIe 4.0 zu tun. Navi hat einen VRam Adressierungsbug im Treiber. Das dämpft eine schnellere Anbindung natürlich. Sobald der Treiber ordnungsgemäßg funktioniert, bringt PCIe 4.0 nichts mehr.


----------



## Aldeguerra (22. August 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Ryzen bestellt...



Ich auch Hutschmek  Siehe Signatur  Läuft super


----------



## hutschmek (22. August 2019)

Dann freue ich mich mal schon auf meinen. Da wäre er aber da ich diesmal das komplette System inkl. Wakü usw machen heb ich mir den Zusammenbau für den Urlaub auf den ich in gut ner Woche habe.


----------

